# Canon Cuts Outlook Due to Floods in Thailand



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-cuts-outlook-due-to-floods-in-thailand/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/canon-cuts-outlook-due-to-floods-in-thailand/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Floods in Thailand affect production

</strong>The floods in Thailand have affected Canon’s manufacturing and have lead to a closure of an ink jet printer factory in the country.</p>
<p>Both Sony and Nikon have faired far worse, Sony has delayed announcements due to the flooding and Nikon has had a major factory closed for 3 weeks.</p>
<p><object id="rcomVideo_223903984" width="460" height="259" classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,40,0"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="src" value="http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=223903984&edition=IN" /><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always" /><embed id="rcomVideo_223903984" width="460" height="259" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.reuters.com/resources_v2/flash/video_embed.swf?videoId=223903984&edition=IN" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" wmode="transparent" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" /></object></p>
<p><em>thanks Steven</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------

